# Who will fight the next war?



## CQB (Oct 28, 2015)

In my day the formula was 10/3/1. Ten were interested, three inquired and one stayed. I wonder what it is now. 

http://www.economist.com/news/unite...widened-gulf-between-most-americans-and-armed


----------



## Brill (Oct 28, 2015)

We're going to contact it out to the lowest bidder.


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> We're going to contact it out to the lowest bidder.



How may I help you?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> We're going to contact it out to the lowest bidder.


All the illegals Obama wants us to enlist.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 29, 2015)

Drone operators.


----------



## Tbone (Oct 29, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Drone operators.


I completely agree with this


----------



## policemedic (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 29, 2015)

Too many Americans are too fat, too dumb, or too "criminal" for the military.  And there is a lot of competition for the rest.


----------



## Brill (Oct 29, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> How may I help you?



How 'bout working on some security to keep the Chicoms out of the internets!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Too many Americans are too fat, too dumb, or too "criminal" for the military.  And there is a lot of competition for the rest.


We can take some fat boys and make them PT their asses off for the 1st 150 days.  They make weight or go home with nothing on day 151.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't see weight, or body art as a show stopper. Criminal activity is obviously a case by case based issue. This issue I saw toward the end of my time was more of a discipline issue, and I don't think it was recruitment based, but more training and enforcement based. We needed people for awhile, and overlooked some behavior that should have been dealt with more severely. 

All in all, the Army can make soldiers, it just needs the latitude to do so when dealing with less then motivated recruits.

Who fights the next war, the next generation, well hopefully, I'm just starting to enjoy civi life...


----------



## 104TN (Oct 29, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Too many Americans are too fat, too dumb, or too "criminal" for the military.  And there is a lot of competition for the rest.



Women in Combat Arms increases the pool of potential able bodies assuming equal rights means women become eligible for the draft too. Anyone too fat to sling lead can drive a drone.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 30, 2015)

rick said:


> Women in Combat Arms increases the pool of potential able bodies assuming equal rights means women become eligible for the draft too. Anyone too fat to sling lead can drive a drone.



Unfortunately, what is often sought is not "equal rights," but "special rights."


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2015)

Ladies. As of yesterday. I got no problem with it if they pack the gear and the standards stay the same.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 4, 2015)

All this sarcasm about drone operators just gleefully disregards the heartache of pressing "enter".


----------



## Red-Dot (Dec 4, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> We can take some fat boys and make them PT their asses off for the 1st 150 days.  They make weight or go home with nothing on day 151.



Damn SWO, I like your style! They're paying for it, you eat it. But I digress.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 4, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> All this sarcasm about drone operators just gleefully disregards the heartache of pressing "enter".


 
Creech AFB is 50 minutes from Vegas. Hit enter, vaporize the towelhead, and wash that heartache away with cheap liquor, gambling and hookers.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Creech AFB is 50 minutes from Vegas. Hit enter, vaporize the towelhead, and wash that heartache away with cheap liquor, gambling and hookers.


Have you been to Creech?
That 50 min can take a lot longer during the day


----------



## Gunz (Dec 5, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Have you been to Creech?
> That 50 min can take a lot longer during the day


 
Rog that with traffic.  I've driven that stretch but not in years.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 8, 2015)

The next big war and we will take the too fat, too dumb, and too criminal.  Then afterward during the inevitable drawdown, they will be separated.


----------

